# Sports?



## guitardude7241 (Oct 7, 2009)

Anyone else play sports?


----------



## Muesli (Oct 7, 2009)

Does the Rubik's 360 or dice stacking count as sport?

I do horseriding, and I cycle everwhere.


----------



## Sin-H (Oct 7, 2009)

Karate-do. [martial art, actually, not a sport. But I do it as a competition sport ]
Table tennis.
Basketball.

I like sports.


----------



## sub_zero1983 (Oct 7, 2009)

Athletics 5 times a week.....outta those 5 times, I run 5 miles every other day. gotta stay in shape.... if ya know what i mean


----------



## waffle=ijm (Oct 7, 2009)

Wrestling
Soccer
Tennis
Taekwondo
Cycling


----------



## iSpinz (Oct 7, 2009)

Skateboarding and Scooter ing (trick)


----------



## Toad (Oct 7, 2009)

Table Tennis... No, really... I play in a league and all


----------



## Daniel Wu (Oct 7, 2009)

Hockey.
Speedcubing???


----------



## SimplyOrange. (Oct 7, 2009)

I like water.
I swim weekly, amongst other things water-related.


----------



## Sin-H (Oct 7, 2009)

randomtoad said:


> Table Tennis... No, really... I play in a league and all


me too  and table tennis is a respectable sport! I mean, tt is olympic, karate isnt ^^

Werner Schlager ftw!


----------



## Edmund (Oct 7, 2009)

Hmmmm, sports that thing that takes time away from cubing. 

No seriously it's not my thing except I guess biking which I do alot of.


----------



## piemaster (Oct 7, 2009)

Speedcubing and soccer.


----------



## mcciff2112 (Oct 7, 2009)

Swimming Competitively
Baseball
Basketball for fun
and just about everything else when I'm just playing around with my friends, we've played just about every sport imaginable.


----------



## SimonWestlund (Oct 7, 2009)

When I lived in China I played pretty much everything..

Now I mostly play football (soccer) and golf.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Oct 7, 2009)

Hackeysack, anyone?


----------



## Cyrok215 (Oct 7, 2009)

I play tennis... A LOT
I also play table tennis when I can't find anyone to play tennis with.


----------



## miniGOINGS (Oct 7, 2009)

Football and sprinting.


----------



## TobiasDaneels (Oct 7, 2009)

Sin-H said:


> randomtoad said:
> 
> 
> > Table Tennis... No, really... I play in a league and all
> ...



Wow, and I thought I was the only table tennis player here. (pretty naive, heh)
We should discus this this weekend in Dusseldorf. 
The venue is used for the CHampions league matches of Borrussia Dusseldorf btw.

Michael Maze ftw.


----------



## Kian (Oct 7, 2009)

Pretty much everything. In my advanced age it's mostly golf now, though.


----------



## LNZ (Oct 8, 2009)

Back at primary school (1975-1982), I did running as a sport. I almost made the school team once. But I gave up in July 1982 at the age of 12. A car accident (where I broke my left leg) in August 1982 sealed it for good.


----------



## Thomas09 (Oct 8, 2009)

Tennis.


----------



## peedu (Oct 8, 2009)

I like sports. If I only had more time.
My favorites are skydiving and judo.

List of sports I have done on competitions is long already, so I will not even try to list all the sports I have tried at some point.

Highest value (for me) are my results in ballroom dancing, because it took about 18+ hours weekly for more than 5 years. I did it for 10 years, the first 5 were easier.
I know that some people don't count it as a sport. It is physically demanding to perform well on a very small competition like 2x 5x 1.5min. I would rather play basketball for 3 hours - much easier.


Peedu


----------



## Inf3rn0 (Oct 8, 2009)

I just happen to captain/coach/manage the greatest 6th form social hockey team of all time.

No we suck quite bad, should win next year though.


----------



## ardi4nto (Oct 8, 2009)

Yes,
(Street) Soccer, badminton, and swimming...
I do it almost everyday three years ago, but now, almost never..


----------



## richardzhang (Oct 8, 2009)

I enjoy:
Soccer 
Basketball
Cricket
Rugby League
and
almost every other sport.


----------



## fariq (Oct 8, 2009)

I play Soccer, Basketball, Rugby.


----------



## stevethecuber (Oct 8, 2009)

i was captain of the basketball School team last year, I also swim, and food contest


----------



## That70sShowDude (Oct 8, 2009)

well ... if this counts as a sport ...

i was on the high school fitness team (in college now)
we won the national championship this year in california
i got the 3rd best individual score in the country
if you take out the long jump, i would have been #1 individually
if i jumped like the #1 guy did, i would have tied the record for the overall individual score of all time (started in '60s)
i had the best run time in the history of the competition (started in '60s)
most LEGIT pull-ups on my team - 40 some - (maybe country, who knows)
sit-up sprint record at school [45 FULL (head to knees and to ground) sit-ups in 30 seconds]
most command pull ups on my team (maybe country)
got the most pull ups at the marine pull up station in Atlantic City, NJ on the most crowded day of the year (air show was that day)
some of the people who have seen me, said im the most ripped person they have ever seen
nicknames on team - silent killer, saber tooth abs, leonidas' grandson
even though it's over, i still work out like a mad man, i do more weights now than i used to ... >2 hours work out almost every day

other than that ...
used to play baseball, played pitcher, 3rd base, and outfield ... had a cannon for an arm from the outfield, threw 70mph, had a curveball that some people said they had never seen before (no lie), i used to make guys back out of the box with the curve, they were scared ... was on all star team, had a lead-off triple ... 1 career grand slam, also had a home run on the 1st pitch in the 1st game of the season, i was the 1st batter on my team too, haha

played basketball for a while, i used to mainly shoot 3pt shots, i made like 20 some 3's in a row way back in 7th grade, used to practice dribbling everyday and got really good at it, used to film myself just dribbling ... but my main attribute was my shooting, i would drain the ball from anywhere on the court, i just used to love the long shots

played soccer for a little bit, most goals in a game = 3


----------



## Twofu2 (Oct 8, 2009)

Soccer and Cross Country for the win (I like typing things out)


----------



## Andreaillest (Oct 9, 2009)

I like to play tennis, Badminton, and Basketball for fun. Nothing serious though. I also Jet-ski.( If you can count that as a sport.)


----------



## zip_dog12 (Oct 9, 2009)

Soccer. Tennis and P.E. type sports are fun as well, but soccer's better in my opinion.


----------



## Cyrok215 (Oct 9, 2009)

zip_dog12 said:


> Soccer. Tennis and P.E. type sports are fun as well, but soccer's better in my opinion.



Soccer's just football... with your feet (american football). Tennis is way better.

EDIT: IMO


----------



## fanwuq (Oct 9, 2009)

I play the Rubik's cube. 

I prefer not to play while exercising, although I am training for the 12 solves+5k run UWR. 
My best 5 solves+1 mile done maybe a year ago is around 8 minutes.


----------

